# Prayers For Employment



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Soon as i take care of a few things, I`ll be hitting the pavement
looking for work. May i ask that you remember me in your prayers that
I find steady weekday work ?
Most all of us are hurting in these hard economic times and I`ve been praying for those that are seeking work , a 2cooler friend of mine finally found work after six months and I`m glad for him as he has a family.
I`ve checked into a few things but the distance does`nt make it worthwhile.
Actually, my weekend job is fast becoming not worth the drive ,wear and tear on my vehicle , fuel cost,time versus pay to stay with it but it`s all I`ve got. I just can`t bring myself to leave because maybe times will get better
and I can get some hours back. If you will , please say a word or two that I`ll be lead to some work . I`ve gotten some relief but I need to earn
for what`s coming in the future.
I promised my wife I`d take care of things and I`m going to do whatever
it takes to keep that promise.
I`m praying hard that the Lord will open some doors for me for my wife`s and Delbert`s sake. We will never give up but will always accept what
the Lord`s will for us is.
It`s not for me to question why things have happened, just maybe my faith is`nt as strong as it should be but as long as I have the faith at
least the size of a mustard seed, God said we could move mountains.
The mountain in our way is unemployment. Will some of you agree with me that through our faith we can move this mountain ?
I truly believe that God will see to our needs as He has carried us this far. I sometimes feel like old Job. Although I`m far from the most righteous of men , I will not curse , blame or deny my God. In fact, I thank
you Lord for this valley we are walking through. I praise Your name and am ready to follow wherever You lead me.
May i keep my eyes on Your Son Jesus, bind Your words unto my heart
and give You the praise and the glory. I thank you for this day and the blessings you`ve given us. I will call on You Lord when the times of
despair and tribulation comes upon me , for You said You would never leave nor forsake me.
Help me Lord to make the right decisions regarding my family, I pray
for Your guidance and help as I cannot do it without you. Pour Your blessings upon my wife and son , take away their pain and comfort their
hearts. I beseech You and ask for these things in the name of Jesus.
Amen


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Consider you and your family in my prayers daily, sir.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll definitely keep you and your family in our prayers. 

Good Luck on the hunt and if I hear of anything I'll let you know.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.....stay strong!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You got 'en


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Prayers sent in Jesus name with all faith and belief.


----------

